# Tampa area



## Elbowgrease (Jan 26, 2015)

Anybody have any info on Tai Chi Chuan and gongfu around Tampa? Some schools with websitesI see, wondering if anyone knows any place specific I might check out, maybe some I won't find on the internet, etc. I might be down here for a while.


----------



## clfsean (Jan 26, 2015)

Art D'Agustino in Antioch outside of Tampa
Dale Dugas in Tampa / St Pete -- Dale Dugas Community Acupuncture and Chinese Herbal Medicine
Nick Scrima in Clearwater -- Welcome to Master Nick Scrima s Traditional Chinese Martial Arts Center
Kevin Brazier in Tampa -- plumflowermantisboxing.com

These are off the top of my head ... I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Elbowgrease (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks very much. I'll check them out.


----------

